# Red Light on a Streamlight charger



## maxilux (Dec 29, 2003)

Hello again, i know i get no friend s with my last posting, but i have an other question. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif
The Charger/Holder from a Streamlight Stinger has an red LED,when i put the Flashlight in it the red Light is burning.
At older series the light goes out when it is charged full, now the light burns all the time.
What is the the real funktion ?


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 29, 2003)

My UltraStinger charging cradle blinks slowly once it's fully charged.


----------



## Dukester (Dec 29, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*papa said:*
Hello again, i know i get no friend s with my last posting, but i have an other question. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif
The Charger/Holder from a Streamlight Stinger has an red LED,when i put the Flashlight in it the red Light is burning.
At older series the light goes out when it is charged full, now the light burns all the time.
What is the the real funktion ? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Your charger is ok, mine does the same thing. When in the charging cradle even after the Stinger is charged it will automatically go into a trickle charge mode thus maintaining the torch in an always full charge status. This is why Streamlight recommends that when the Stinger is not in use to place it back in the Charging cradle...

See this Link, it should answer a lot of your questions about the Streamlight Stinger and other products...


http://www.streamlight.com/instructions.htm

Dave


----------



## tkl (Dec 29, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*this_is_nascar said:*
My UltraStinger charging cradle blinks slowly once it's fully charged.


[/ QUOTE ] Never noticed that. I wish SL would incorporate this feature in all their rechargables cradles.


----------



## dano (Dec 29, 2003)

SL fast chargers will blink when the fast-charging cycle is complete.

On the slow chargers, the LED will stay on, regardless if the battery is finished, or not. I've never heard of a SL slow charger that blinks or turns-off when charging is complete.

--dan


----------



## Dukester (Dec 29, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*dano said:*
SL fast chargers will blink when the fast-charging cycle is complete.

On the slow chargers, the LED will stay on, regardless if the battery is finished, or not. I've never heard of a SL slow charger that blinks or turns-off when charging is complete.

--dan 

[/ QUOTE ]

You are correct Dano! I guess the folks don't have the time to look at the link I posted in my above post. It goes into depth on the charging methods for the entire line of Streamlight Rechargeables!

Dave


----------



## maxilux (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks for answers and the link

I have read this, but i have not understand it right, because my English is not so good as yours, but i will work for this.


----------

